# i think i might have named my baby the wrong name



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

it's not that i can't stand it, but i keep thinking to myself "couldn't i have come up with something better then this?" it doesn't seem to really fit her. i don't know if i would want for it to be my name. and it doesn't provide us with any fabulous nicknames either.
has anyone else experienced this? any suggestions on how to get over it?
oh yeah, this goes for both her first and middle names.


----------



## Bearsmama (Aug 10, 2002)

Can you change it? I'm sure it might be a bit of a process, but I think it can be done. If you really, really don't like it, and can't see her being that name forever, than why not? Perhaps you could then use one of her current names as a middle name or something like that???/


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

well.. does DP feel the same way?
you do have a year to get the birth cirtificate done without having to go thru a legal name change


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

no, dh loves the name. and the weird thing is, after writing this thread last night, i started thinking that maybe this is the right name for her after all. i wouldn't want to change it. i guess i just needed, for whatever reason, to admit it before i felt better.
sometimes i feel like such a weird-o


----------



## Piglet68 (Apr 5, 2002)

I went back and forth on this issue for ages. I have always wanted to name a daughter Emily. It was my grandma's name, and way back when it was not at all common. But by the time I had DD it turned out to be the number one name in the US in her birth year! I am so sick of going to the playgrounds and meeting half a dozen Emily's. I am so NOT a "follow the crowd" type. My own name is unique and I wish so much I had blessed DD with a more unique name.

However, her middle name is very unique here in North America. It is pronounced "Yass-na" and is Croatian. It's about as common as "Jane" over there, but here is unusual. For a while I was calling her that, but it never stuck for me.

Recently I just decided to get over it. She's MY emily, and that makes her unique!


----------



## TranscendentalMom (Jun 28, 2002)

I can't help it - I'm curious what her name is!

We go through that sometimes with our son's name Lucas. We wanted a name that would be spiritual, yet traditional, yet not too popular and have a good nickname. Needless to say its hard to come up with one that meets all the categories. The thing that bums me out sometimes is that I really wanted to name him Gabriel but dh was adamantly against it. And sometimes I look at him and think...he looks like a Gabriel! But whatever, I like Lucas & the nickname Luke (even though its becoming popular)so I've gotten over it.

But if you really don't like it......I say go for it & change it! I knew a girl who changed her daughter's name from Ruby to Tallulah (sp?) when she was 6 months old because it didn't feel right.

Do you have something in mind that you think would suit her better?


----------



## Katrinawitch (Jan 8, 2004)

TranscendentalMom, my (in utero) son is going to be named Lucas, too! It just really seems to fit him, and he's not due until April 5th!

Mamaley, I feel for you. I think it's a Mom thing....we tend to think too much!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Well, this may be a little different, but even though I liked Eli's name and was happy with it, I couldn't call him by his name until after his Bris (it's a naming ceremony, among other things). I called him "Boy Baby" or "The Littlest Man" before then. Perhaps a naming ceremony of some sort would make it easier for you?


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

a naming ceremony, that's a cool idea.

i didn't put her name in the thread because i don't want it to turn into an "oh, i like that name" thread. but what the heck...she's isabel athena. and see, i love how it looks written. i think i just need to give it time. i call her izzie a lot. i think the mama who said that mothers tend to think too much is probably right.


----------



## Cloverlove (Jan 2, 2003)

I went through this after we did ds' astrological chart. He has so much earth and his name is Canyon. I was afraid that he needed more spark and wanted to rename him Phoenix. DH was adamately against it, but I did add it as a 2nd middle name! So now his name is Canyon Liam Phoenix.

*edit because I can't spell ds' name


----------



## newmainer (Dec 30, 2003)

I haven't gotten to the point of seriously wanting to change dd 's name, because I love it, but everyone mispronounces it! It drives me crazy! Its Raelin (RAYlin), but people say rayLYNN, as if she's from the south adn its two names. i hate it! it never, ever occured to me when we chose it that it would be misprounounced. I just deal now, and tell people it rhymes with raven, or raisin. But I did consider changing it for moments after i'd have to correct someone 10 times. ugh!


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

My dad's family didn't name their kids until they were two. An interesting idea for this age.

I sometimes think that a perfectly good name is no good for an infant. Can a newborn baby really ever be an "ELIZABETH" or should she be a Bitty-boo until she grows into her royal-like name.

I saw change it if you want to, wait if you want to, don't change if you don't want. You won't get no flack from me.

If you do change it, maybe leave in the old name. You never know why it might have moved you then?


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

You know my dh and I regretted we did not name our middle daughter Ariel.

We were told she was going to be a boy. We passed around the middle name Arial for a girl until then.

Well we were stuck on her name being what it is. We only changed the spelling to make it IMO, more girlie.

But now that she is 5 her birth name is just perfect.


----------



## MelissaEvans (Jan 9, 2003)

We took a few days to decide DS's name; we had a list of 10 possibles. Not on that list was Zackary, but I really liked it. Once we decided (Spencer), and people asked, about three times I almost said Zackary. (I didn't want to use that name because we live on Zackery Ct. and I didn't want him to think he was named after our street =) ). It took a bit before his name settled in too. =)


----------



## TranscendentalMom (Jun 28, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by mamaley_
*

i didn't put her name in the thread because i don't want it to turn into an "oh, i like that name" thread. but what the heck...she's isabel athena. and see, i love how it looks written. i think i just need to give it time. i call her izzie a lot. .*
Sorry - I have to say it - I REALLY like that name! What about Belle or Bella - do those fit her at all?


----------



## TranscendentalMom (Jun 28, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Katrinawitch_
*TranscendentalMom, my (in utero) son is going to be named Lucas, too! It just really seems to fit him, and he's not due until April 5th!

*
Lucas is a great name! We get compliments on it all the time. The only drag is that Luke is becoming so popular. But you can just try to stick to calling him Lucas which is what we do. Did you know that Lucas means 'bringer of light' in Latin?


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

I feel teh same way about my baby's middle name. Amari. I keep thinking it just doesn't fit her, is that really the best I could do. Maybe it will grow on you. By all means give her a nickname or call her by the name you actually like ,Belle sounds so pretty. I call her Mari, it akes me feel a little better for some reason.


----------



## beccaboo (Nov 30, 2001)

I can understand your misgivings. I really like both of my boys' names (Julian and Miles), but every now and again I have doubts, reassess the names, and finally conclude that yes, I really like them and they seem to fit my boys. The funny thing is that when my first was born, we weren't sure whether to name him J or M, and finally settled on J when he was a day old. Then, three years later, we couldn't come up with any other boy names we really liked so it was Miles for ds#2. It's odd to think that their names could have easily been reversed!

There's an Izzy in my ds's preschool, which I think is an awesome nickname. Oh, and one family there changed their 3rd daughter's name from Chloe to Alice when she was about six months old (it was hard to convince the older girls that their names were not up for negotiation!). Anyway, it's not unheard of to decide to change a name.

I'm not sure if I can offer any advice, but I just wanted to add my support to you! I think names are a big deal.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 21, 2002)

I know how you feel. I hated, and I do mean hated, my second child's name. I let my dh name her because I wanted to make him happy.







: I got over it and now I think the name fits her well. Funny though, one of the names I liked for a girl was close to your daughter's name. :LOL


----------



## dnr3301 (Jul 4, 2003)

we are currently about a month away from having another baby and we cannot come up with a girl's name. I have some I like and dh has some he likes, but in general, there are no similarities between the two lists. I had the idea to name her (we don't know it's a girl, in fact I think it's a boy, but without a name, aren't we tempting fate or something?) a name I really like as a first and aname he really likes as a middle, and all he said was, "well, that's a good compromise." Who wants their kids' names to be compromises? Not me. With dd, we had her name picked out from before we even got engaged. I love love love her name (Athena Rose). There have actually been times when I've called to her and thought, "god, I love her name". It just fits her so well. The thought of not having that again with a new baby is sad to me. Isabel was also on our list for a while, funny that you combined them. I think Athena is beautiful, if I do say so myself.







(I tried not to make this into an "I love that name" post)


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

If you can't decide, just wait until your baby is born. He or she may have flaming red hair, or deep brown eyes, or just a soul that cries out for a certain name. It can make things much easier to just trust that it will come out alright.
If you have a good compromise list in advance, and maybe a personal wish list too, maybe you will agree with your dh's choice when you meet the baby. Or maybe he'll agree with you.


----------



## DaryLLL (Aug 12, 2002)

Ah, Lucas means light bringer? Like Lucifer? Lucifer has such a bad rap.

Lucifer _does not_=Satan

My ds renamed himself when he was 10. Iggey. If the name doesn't fit, they might change it themselves.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Marsupialmom_
*
We were told she was going to be a boy. We passed around the middle name Arial for a girl until then.*
Totally







T : Did you know that Ariel is actually a boy's name in Hebrew? I was 11 years old before I encountered it as a girl's name (in The Little Mermaid, where else?







: ). Before that, I had met boys named Ariel and girls named Ariella, but never a girl named Ariel.

Mamaley, I'm gonna have to agree, I think your daughter's name is beautiful... but then, I don't know her. I've heard names that I thought were lovely until I met the child they were attached to. Some names just don't fit some people.









Oh, and I have met a baby named "Elizabeth" who totally filled the name out. She was an old soul, iykwim.


----------



## cottonwood (Nov 20, 2001)

Oh, I can totally relate. My husband was set on the name 'Willow' -- he thought it was perfect. He didn't like any of the other names on my list, at all, and I didn't like any of the ones on his list. I have always loved the name, but was worried that it wouldn't fit her as she grew up. Also my mom _hated_ it, as did a good friend of mine.







So I stalled, and meanwhile my husband started calling her Willow, and very quickly everyone else was calling her that, too.







: :LOL So on the one hand, between me and my husband, it really seems like it was the only reasonable choice. And I do love the name. But on the other hand, it is unusual enough that a lot of people seem to have a strong negative opinion of it. A neighbor heard her name and said doubtfully, "she isn't very willowy, is she?"







Another person I know, an online acquaintance, saw her picture and said, "she looks more like a Sadie to me."







What is _wrong_ with people! Geez!

In any case, the name has now come to fit her. I think it often just happens that as time passes the person defines the name. I think that has already happened with Willow. I just hope that when she is old enough to reflect on it she will think so too.


----------



## SaraC (Jan 11, 2002)

I totally did not like my first DD's name when she was named. My DH named her Madaline Rose. I had a rough labor/delivery which included a homebirth transport and could have cared less what her name was when she was born. But once I recovered I was like "WHAT?! We never discussed that name!!" But DH swears we did. So I spelled it a little different and got used to it. Now I like it and couldn't see her as anything other than my Maddie.

I named my second DD Mary-Grace Carlisle(after my dad). People always ask me if we are Catholic(we are) but that is not why I named her that. I love Grace but it is so popular. I wanted Grace to be in her first name and I LOVE hyphenated names. Mary-Grace just came to me one day and I love it. It fits her to a tee.

Sorry to hyjack your thread. I agree that the person usually defines the name. I think you did a great job with that name.


----------



## Jane (May 15, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by eilonwy_
*Oh, and I have met a baby named "Elizabeth" who totally filled the name out. She was an old soul, iykwim.







*
I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## KindRedSpirit (Mar 8, 2002)

I have had quite a name stuggle myself.Ds has the perfect name, and I have never doubted it,but Dd1 took me a year to come to terms with.The problem is, i think you ought to get to know the person then name them,but Dh thinks you just name then to call em something,and having just given birth,he spouted out names for all of them.I just decided to let him keep doing that and in my mind I will name them what I want and on occasion refer to them with it, or write books for them with their image and my favorite name for them.We use em all eventually...


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

mamaley--I wanted to name my oldest Athena, dp didn't agree. I still think it is a beautiful name, and it would have fit her well.

It took us 2 weeks to name dd #1. When dp first mentioned her name, which was his great grandma's name, I said no. For some reason it started to grow on me. After 2 weeks I felt like we just needed to name the kid! I like it because no one I know has ever heard of it, but sometimes I wish I had pushed a little harder for Athena.
Because I love names, the sounds they make and the way they flow together the girls have 2 middle names.


----------



## Katambra (Feb 1, 2002)

Can I comment from the kid perspective? My name was changed when I was a baby because my father did not like it. I detest my "new" name and will be changing it back. Growing up I always knew that this was not my real name. I didn't find out that it was changed until I was 19.


----------



## Britishmum (Dec 25, 2001)

I loved dd's name until a friend came to visit when she was a day or so old. The first thing she said when I told her the name was "Oh, well, I _do_ like the middle name.







: In other words, she really _didn't_ like the first name.

I then started really doubting, especially as we'd been debating which way around to use the names. But now, she's three, and her name is perfect. In fact, last night dh was talking about it, and saying how we'd got it right. She is just herself, a little eccentric, a little unusual, and she just fits her name. Now, I love it!


----------



## TamiJ (Jul 23, 2002)

I couldnt for the life of me find a name that I just *knew* without a shadow of a doubt was what seemed right for my last ( and 6th) baby.
Every other PG I had names that I just knew was right. It clicked. Except this one.
We picked Sierra Jade and I still couldnt say it outloud LOL for quite a few weeks.She was " the baby". Its finally now seeming to fit.I cant imagine her as any of the other names we thought up.


----------



## tnrsmom (Apr 8, 2002)

I have to jump in here. My dd is almost 6 months. Her name is Rebecca Michelle. The middle name is after my sister. I am still not sure about Rebecca though. We usually call her Becca but I have not even filed her birth certificate yet. I need to be sure about her name before I do. Dh would kill me if he knew. I have to get her SS# for our taxes soon!


----------



## mamaley (Mar 18, 2002)

i had forgotten about this thread! lots of great stories and comments here...i had no idea that this wasn't uncommon! something happened to me after i wrote the op, i don't know what, but i've begun to not only accept her name, but i really do love it. we gave her a first name that we really liked, and a middle name that we think is pretty and is from something my midwife said when she was born, and it's special, but i think a lot of our family didn't like it and maybe i started having doubts? i've always cared a little too much about what other people think, and her birth was the first time that i have fully trusted myself and my abilities without question, and it was very beautiful. so i gave her this name, and tried to keep trusting my instincts. maybe this was a reminder to keep doing that.


----------



## hazeldust (Mar 9, 2002)

i think there is alot of pressure to come up with the perfect name one that is unique, but not too weird. i dont know i have a gabriel, and an isabella and an ushoushalah. when i was working at the cafe i used to work at, twice i had people tell me that they knew someone with a gabriel and an isabella. so much for finding names that were uncommon. so with our third baby, we decided on ushoushalah anoushka, which i love, and has a neat story behind it. but i wonder if it isnt too much. she is almost 6 months now and ive thought of changing it to hazel grace. of course she has given life to this name and made it her own, which they all do eventually. i just hope she doesnt have to answer the question 'can you spell that?' until it makes her want to scream







:







:


----------



## cloudspinning (Feb 10, 2004)

I love my ds' name, but I wish I had spelled it differently. My dd is Meghan, spelled the "Irish way". My ds is Riley. I wish I had spelled it Reilly. I mean, duh, I went to all this trouble to find an Irish name for both of them that we both liked, and then I spelled it wrong. Everyone kept telling me to just get the birth certificate changed, and I really wanted to, but we had had a uc, and had so much trouble with the birth certificate the first time around (over 8 months to get it all straightened out). Now I think I should try getting it fixed, but then I think I should wait and see if *he* wants to get it changed. I am so indecisive when it comes to this! :LOL Of course, a big reason why I want to change it is because so many little girls are being named Riley (which I didn't know at the time! ARGH! Why do people name their girls with boys names? it's hard enough to find decent boys names. I just hope it ends up like Jamie, and not Leslie. Jamie is just unisex now, but Leslie is mostly a girl's name. sigh). And then I feel like I'm overreacting, especially since I fancy myself not sexist.  Ah, well. Sorry for the hijack, my main point is that I can relate.


----------



## mamak (Mar 5, 2003)

I went through a very similar thing w/ my ds...throughout my entire pregnancy I wanted Eli for a boy and zoe for a girl. dh was fine w/ Zoe but he wanted Corey (my brothers name) for a boy. I was comepletely against it, hated the name, didn't want to do the name after thing...well when he was born (a fabulous, wonderful VBAC) I was feeling overwhelmed w/ emotion and said "ok let's name him Corey". I questioned it for a long time, wanted to change his name (the first name is very easy to do, it's the last name that's tough). I didn't think the name fit him. I don't know what happened, but I love his name now, he's my baby boy and the name suits him just fine. don't know if this helps any, but I guess it grew on me.







:


----------



## maria423 (Dec 24, 2003)

For the first few weeks after dd was born, I had a hard time using her name. In part it was because we knew we wanted a knickname, but couldn't figure out which one. Her name is Alexandra - do we use Ally? Alex? Lexie? I called her "gorgeous" or "baby" or other loving terms.

We finally settled on Ally, and using it felt forced at first. But now... now it's perfect. She IS Ally.


----------



## pixie-n-hertwoboys (Aug 17, 2003)

Naming a baby is hard because you never know what kind of person they will be. I always felt more comfy w/ the names after they were a bit older and the personality shines through. My grandpa changed his name when he was 18 - I think he was John or something but he changed it to Charles Ellsworth and expected every first born boy in the fam to be named charles also. So thats my dads name but my dad didn't have any boys so no more charles...

I love your daughters name btw!

I had a problem naming our kids because of two diff. cultures/languages. So not only did we have to pick something that went well w/ the last name, meant good things, but sounded good in two languages. Its a good thing pg are as long as they are!

We have an Izac Gavin and a Liam Miqueas. Liam looks like a liam to me - hes got blondish/reddish hair and beautiful colored eyes. Izac looks more like a gavin to me but I didn't want that as a first name because of how it is pronounced in spanish. When they are old enough and want to change their names I wouldn't be offended as its something they have to live with.

Ok I went off on my own little naming story there... sorry!


----------



## ebethmom (Jan 29, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Apricot_
[B
I sometimes think that a perfectly good name is no good for an infant. Can a newborn baby really ever be an "ELIZABETH" or should she be a Bitty-boo until she grows into her royal-like name.
[/B]
Isn't that the truth! I was Beth until my fourth birthday, when I announced that I was old enough for my grown up name. I told my family that they were to call me Elizabeth from that day forward, or I just wouldn't answer.

We had a hard time calling our son by name until he was several months old. He was just "baby" to us! Nathan seemed too heavy for such a tiny child. So dh called him buddy for a while, until he was 8 or 9 months old.

We thought that we would call him Nate, but he's just such a Nathan. I wish that dh's family would figure that out! We have asked them repeatedly to PLEASE call him Nathan. But they can't seem to remember.


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

ebethmom--my sister has that problem with her son, Samual. Our dad and grandparents wanted to call him Sammy and she said no way!


----------



## QueeTheBean (Aug 6, 2002)

Quote:

_Originally posted by maria423_
*For the first few weeks after dd was born, I had a hard time using her name.*
Me too--and I felt so guilty about it. I hated the name we picked for DS and thought I'd made a huge mistake, even though the name had been floating around me everywhere I went when I was pg. Now, after almost 2 years later, I see that is is just perfect for him! (He's Denny, by the way).

DS#1, never had a doubt--suited him to a "t" the from the first minute we decided on it. (Colin)

They are like some sort of Odd Couple--Colin is straight-laced, perfectionist, type A and Denny, I predict, will be out smoking pot with his grunge band while sporting multiple piercings (but happy!).


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

I love both of my children's names. We picked the names Elijah and Olivia when we were dating (we didn't notice at the time how similar they sound! LOL). When we were pregnant with my son we knew it would be one or the other. He was born and named Elijah Michael Zion. When we were pregnant with Olivia it was hard because the name Olivia had all of a sudden become popular. But I had carried that name in my heart for 4 years, in my heart my daughter was Olivia (and I knew intuitively that I was carrying a girl). So we named her Olivia Antonia Faith. The only thing about her name I regret is I wish I had saved Antonia for another girl. But I really think the name suits her anyways. When we have a third child we are screwed! There are no other names that we can agree on that we both love. I really, really, really want to name my next daughter Chloe Eva Grace. But he hates the name Chloe. It just breaks my heart because Chloe is the name I really want to use. But it will never happen.







He has agree to Eva Grace as the two middle names. I said how about Grace (Gracie) as the first name but he said no to that too. The only other name I love is Caitie but I don't know if it would fit with my children's names. Elijah, Olivia and Caitie doesn't really flow. We could go with Catherine I guess. And for a boy I want Zachary, he's undecided. I want Chloe!!! Waaaah!

I think your daughters name is beautiful by the way.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Heavenly_
*... I really, really, really want to name my next daughter Chloe Eva Grace. But he hates the name Chloe. It just breaks my heart because Chloe is the name I really want to use. But it will never happen.







...I want Chloe!!! Waaaah!
*
I feel the same way about Ender Akiva


----------



## lilmiss'mama (Mar 8, 2002)

T
eilonwy--I just looked at the pics of your little guy. What a doll! Such a cutie and a gorgeous smile!


----------



## cyclemama (Mar 8, 2003)

I recommend that you go through the legal process necessary to change her name to something you like. I regret not having done it, and now, like you, I'm stuck with a name I'm not really fond of, with no good nicknames.

DH is Korean, so we were considering both Korean and American names, but the one requirement was that it had to be at least two syllables and had to be pronunciable to both Americans and Koreans. Not an easy task.

After our son's birth, the hospital kept telling us we had only five days to decide a name, and if we hadn't decided by then, they were required to submit the birth certificate with only the last name and the first name as "baby." We would then have to go through the legal process to change it.

To make a long story short, we ended up with a very common American name because it fit our pronunciation requirements. Later, when we realized just how common the name actually was, we decided to legally change our son's first name to "Engle," which is Korean if pronounced a certain way. This sent both our families into an uproar. Everyone thought it cruel and unusual to change a one-year-old's name. And nobody liked the name "Engle."

We persisted in calling him Engle, but decided to delay the legal name change until our families grew to accept it. Then, one day DH came home and said he no longer liked the new name b/c it sounded too harsh and gutteral, and even though it is Korean, every Korean he met thought it was too strange. So, at 18 months, we reverted back to our son's way-too-common American name, which I simply do not like.

I would like to change his name to "Jasper" or "Jensen" or something .... anything, really. But at 2.5 years old, our son probably would not adjust well. He has enough trouble giving up his attachment to his old shoes -- I don't think I can expect him to give up his name.

But I think your daughter is young enough that changing her name wouldn't be a problem, even though it might raise some eyebrows among your family and friends. It's probably better to put up with a quiet uproar (or even a very noisy one) than to settle for a name you don't really like.


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

Names.. Names... Names... I mean what can you do- you know? DP would not talk to me about names AT ALL- and if he did he threw out stupid names like "chair" or "paint"







: he said it was because I made fun of him one time when he told me he loves Summer Moon- Now I dont like the name Summer- So when our DD was born we were going though a name book and DPs dad found Rainy- and I knew that was it! but Scott wanted to spell it Rainey (fine with me) and then the middle name- that went on for 24 hours- lol.. They would not let us leave the hopsital unless we had a name. So Scotts dad was at work looking up names on the internet and would call us every 5 min with a list- the second I heard Faye I said that is it! and scott said but I have more- I said "no more, Faye is it- Rainey Faye". We call her Faye Faye most of the time. I love Rianey but Faye just rolls better. My aunt told me I should have spelt it Rainey Fe' and I loved that like Santa Fe' but it waw after the info went out so I just let it! Now for our next baby I am trying to get Scott to say yes to Golden Summer- my great grandma was named golden and I love it! And he loves Summer- the best of both worlds- right?? But he doesnt like it!







:

Also- I do love your DDs first name- It was on my personal list for my DD- but DP's old GF had some stupid stuffed animal she called izzie and he said no way! But I wanted to call her Bell-


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

Quote:

For the first few weeks after dd was born, I had a hard time using her name.
Yep me too. I kept calling Rainey "Aubrey" (our neice!) I felt so bad. Like shouldnt I know what MY daurehers name is???

Also, my sister doesnt like her sons name- it is Cole Michael. She really hates it- I love it! She let his dad pick it out and I think that is why she hates it- She had Anthony Robert pick out and she changed it days before he was born.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

our max is never called 'max'. sam christened him 'babuki' and i am afraid that has become his name. strange children in the hall at preschool say, 'hi, buki!' as we walk past. we are pretty sure one day he will be 'uncle buki'. sometimes it takes care of itself.

(i know about that rae-LYN thing- for years- till it got common- my kay was kay LEIGH. annoying, huh?)

suse


----------



## somemama (Sep 25, 2002)

.


----------



## Midwesternmomma (Nov 2, 2003)

I have a similar situation with our daughter. For a long time we were going to call her Gabriela Mercedes. The Mercedes is my MIL's name (a super sweet person BTW) and we wanted to honor her. But, she kept insisting that we not use it. We finally gave in and decided on Gabriela Rose. Now that Gabi is 15mo old we see so many similarities between her and my MIL that I really, really, really wish we had gone with our first instinct. I like Gabi Rose....but I still don't see it as her name for some reason. WWYD?

Christina


----------



## hazeldust (Mar 9, 2002)

our daughter is ushoushalah anoushka and i have entertained the thought of changing it. having to repeat it 3 times when i tell someone her name, dealing with comments like can you spell that and isnt that a mouthful makes me feel like if this is how it is for me, now, how is it going to be for ushoushalah. the thing that drives me crazy is all through school, we learn to sound things out, but for some reason, noone can sound out ushoushalah.
i guess i do not see how w ecould change it. it would be so confusing to her. plus she has made this name special, and i do love it.


----------

